# [RISOLTO] Problemi con l'orologio di sistema

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti,

ho un problema con l'orologio di sistema sul mio notebook.

In pratica se imposto l'orologio tramite il comando date o con ntpdate (manualmente) al successivo riavvio mi trovo l'ora spostata.

Credo che sia un problema del fatto che la modifica dell'ora io non la stia facendo dal bios. Inoltre ho notato che se aggiustassi l'ora da windows, questo problema non si verificherebbe. È come se quando imposto l'ora da Linux, questa sia solo una cosa temporanea, mentre se la imposto da BIOS o da windows no.

Sul mio pc fisso utilizzo ntpdate che mi aggiorna l'ora ad ogni reboot (come minimo), ma qui sul portatile, dove non sempre ho a disposizione una connessione a internet, la cosa è pressoché impossibile. Allora da cosa dipende questa anomalia?

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## ago

qualche impostazione errata....hai anche windows su quel pc?

----------

## Peach

hai settato "clock_systohc" a YES in /etc/conf.d/hwclock?

hai guardato se il kernel ti sputa messaggi d'errore legati al dispositivo rtc? Se si controlla di aver almeno abilitato nel kernel il dispositivo rtc generico

----------

## k01

prova a impostarla con

hwclock --set --date='HH:MM:SS'

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> qualche impostazione errata....hai anche windows su quel pc?

 

Si c'è windows ma non lo avvio mai, quindi non credo sia quello il problema, per questo menzionavo anche il bios.

 *Peach wrote:*   

> hai settato "clock_systohc" a YES in /etc/conf.d/hwclock?
> 
> hai guardato se il kernel ti sputa messaggi d'errore legati al dispositivo rtc? Se si controlla di aver almeno abilitato nel kernel il dispositivo rtc generico

 

Ecco, l'opzione "clock_systohc" effettivamente era settata su NO. Ora l'ho messa su YES. Vediamo che succede.

Ad ogni modo nel log del kernel non c'è alcun messaggio relativo a rtc.

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> prova a impostarla con
> 
> hwclock --set --date='HH:MM:SS'

 

OK, intanto provo di nuovo con ntpdate, ora che ho messo su YES quell'opzione. Vediamo che succede, poi vi faccio sapere! 

Per il momento grazie a tutti!  :Smile: 

EDIT:

OK, risolto, era quell'opzione nel file /etc/conf.d/hwclock

Grazie ancora!!!

----------

## oRDeX

visto che erano state proposte più soluzioni vorrei aggiungere che anche la seconda era altrettanto valida.

L'impostazione su YES fà soltanto sì che venga lanciato il comando

```
hwclock --systohc
```

 ad ogni shutwodn del sistema   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Molte grazie per l'informazione!  :Smile: 

----------

